# Our Unknown Flowers



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

It's called clemone.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

Those are spider flowers (Cleome), an annual. They tend to reseed, so you should have lots more next year...


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

They are prolific reseeders. Can't get rid of them. Pretty enough, but be sure you like them or you'll be constantly tearing them out where you do not want them.


----------



## RedDave (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the identifications. They are pretty and have some nasty thorns!
Dave


----------

